# Κλείσαμε τα εφτά: Ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία...



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)

Ο Διευθυντής Ψηφιακής Αρχαιολογίας έδειχνε ανήσυχος. Οι ανώτεροί του τον πίεζαν να δείξει επιτέλους αποτελέσματα με αυτό το πρόγραμμα ανάσυρσης δικτυακών ιστότοπων μέσω της Σκουληκότρυπας-314. Τα μεγκαντιρχάμια έρεαν σαν το γάλα της Ανδρομέδας, αλλά η έρευνα δεν έλεγε να καταλήξει.

--Τελικά, βγάλαμε άκρη με αυτά τα σπαράγματα; Πώς το έλεγαν αυτό το φόρουμ;

Ο νεαρός βοηθός τον κοίταξε κατάματα. Στη ματιά του καθρεφτίζονταν ανάμεικτα αρνητικά συναισθήματα: απόγνωση, απελπισία, αποτυχία, παράκληση.

-- Όχι, δυστυχώς. Έχουμε εξετάσει δεκάδες ενδεχόμενα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να καταλήξουμε εύκολα σε κανένα.

Ο έμπειρος αρχαιολόγος ανταποκρίθηκε στη ματιά του. Πήρε μια καρέκλα και κάθισε δίπλα του. «Ας κάνουμε μια ανακεφαλαίωση» είπε.

-- Λοιπόν, είμαστε σχεδόν βέβαιοι (όσο βέβαιοι γίνεται με αυτά τα πράγματα) ότι η κατάληξη είναι _–λογία_. Επίσης, στο μέσο της λέξης υπάρχει ένα _–εξ_.

-- Εκεί ήμασταν και πριν από έξι μήνες. Ποιες είναι οι επικρατέστερες θεωρίες πια;

--Λοιπόν, απάντησε ο βοηθός, να συνοψίσω τις κυριότερες;

Ο ΔιΨΑ έγνεψε καταφατικά.

-- Η πιο πρόσφατη πρόταση είναι η _Αλ-εξ-ι-λογία_. Υπάρχουν πολλά αποσπάσματα από την περίοδο 2012-2015 που αναφέρονται σε έναν πολιτικό της εποχής, τον Αλέξιο Α’ Δούκα της Άρτας που έγινε μετά Αλέξιος Α’ Δούκας των Αθηνών και είχε προκαλέσει πολύ έντονα συναισθήματα εκείνη την εποχή.

--Κάτι θυμάμαι από το πανεπιστήμιο, είπε μισοχαμογελώντας ο βετεράνος αρχαιολόγος. Άλλωστε, είχε κάνει το διδακτορικό του στις πρωτοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες της εποχής εκείνης.

-- Η δεύτερη, να το πάω αλφαβητικά, είναι η _Β-εξι-(λο)-λογία_. Υπάρχουν πολλά σπαράγματα που αναφέρονται σε σημαίες, θυρεούς κ.λπ. και έχουμε εντοπίσει τουλάχιστον τρεις διαφορετικούς γραφείς με ειδικές γνώσεις στο θέμα. Φαίνεται λιγότερο πιθανό όμως, αν κρίνουμε από την αναλογία των σπαραγμάτων επί του συνόλου.

-- Ναι, συμφωνώ.

-- Η επόμενη είναι η _Γκρ-εξ-ι-(το)-λογία_. Πολλά σπαράγματα αφορούν μια σύντομη ιστορική περίοδο που τέμνεται με την ηγεσία του Δούκα Αλέξιου. Κι αυτό δεν φαίνεται πιθανό, όμως, αφού σώζονται και σπαράγματα που προέρχονται, χωρίς καμία αμφιβολία, από προηγούμενες εποχές.

-- Αυτά είναι όλα;

-- Όχι, τελευταία έχουμε το _Σ-εξ-ι-λογία_ (όλοι ήταν παθιασμένοι με το σεξ τότε), αλλά υπάρχουν και ισχυρά αντεπιχειρήματα (η θεωρία των δύο λέξεων, όπως τη λέμε).

-- Δηλαδή;

-- Πολλοί συνεργάτες (κυρίως συναδέλφισσες) εκτιμούν ότι οι σχετικές αναφορές περιγράφουν κάποια σέξι λογία της εποχής. Γνωρίζετε τις θεωρίες της εποχής, γυναίκα όμορφη και έξυπνη...

-- Ναι, ναι, χαμογέλασε ο διευθυντής --άλλωστε είχε παντρευτεί μια τέτοια. Τι άλλο;

-- Συναντήσαμε στα σπαράγματα τους όρους _Πλ-εξ-ι-λογία_ και _Μπλ-εξ-ι-λογία_, που θεωρούμε όμως ότι ήταν εναλλακτικοί τρόποι περιγραφής του φόρουμ, κάτι σαν χαϊδευτικό.

-- Και η _Εξ-ι-λο-γία_;

-- Αυτή η θεωρία δεν έχει πια πολλούς υποστηρικτές. Όπως γνωρίζετε, την είχε υποστηρίξει ο προκάτοχός μου επειδή είχε παρατηρήσει ότι σε κάθε συζήτηση συμμετείχαν συνήθως έξι πρόσωπα: αυτός που ξεκινούσε την ερώτηση και συνήθως πέντε από τους γνωστούς γραφείς (όχι οι ίδιοι, πάντα).

-- Ναι, αλλά αποδείχτηκε ότι δεν ισχύει.

-- Ακριβώς.

-- Οπότε μένει η θεωρία για το _Λ-εξ-ι-κο-λογία_, επικέντρωσε στον στόχο ο ΔιΨΑ.

-- Βεβαίως, γνωρίζω αυτή τη θέση σας, κύριε διευθυντά. Υπάρχουν πολλά λεξικογραφικά νήματα, δεν ανήκουν όμως όλα σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Υπάρχουν και πολλά σπαράγματα που δεν δικαιολογούν τη συλλαβή _–κο_.

-- Δηλαδή, η ομάδα σου κλίνει προς το απλούστερο _Λ-εξ-ι-λογία_; Μια κατασκευασμένη αυτοαναφορική λέξη;

-- Ναι, κύριε διευθυντά.

-- Και πώς λύνετε το μυστήριο με τις διάσπαρτες συστάσεις και αναφορές «σε κάποιο φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία;»

-- Όπως γνωρίζετε, χωρίς τη δυνατότητα υπερπλοήγησης σε συνδέσμους δεν θα το λύσουμε ποτέ με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα, αλλά σήμερα πια πιστεύουμε ότι ήταν μια μορφή χαριεντισμού μεταξύ των γραφέων.

-- Όλο χαριεντίζονταν αυτοί οι γραφείς. Τι έτρωγαν και πότε δούλευαν, είμαι περίεργος. Και τι θα πούμε στον Υπουργό, που έρχεται αύριο και θα θέλει να μάθει οριστικά αποτελέσματα;

-- Ε, μα τι άλλο; Ότι υπήρχε ένα φόρουμ που το έλεγαν Λεξιλογία...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 1, 2015)

Εγώ, να πω την αλήθεια, περίμενα ένα αφήγημα για το τι συνέβη τον έβδομο χρόνο της Λεξιλογίας και το οποίο εξηγεί αναδρομικά τι πραγματικά σημαίνει drsiebenmal.

Χρόνια πολλά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2015)

Ωραίο, δόκτορα! Είδες; Είναι χρήσιμο αυτό το μακροσκόπιο που σου είπα να πάρεις, βοηθά να ξέρεις τι θα γίνει στο μακρινό μέλλον. Το μικροσκόπιο και το μεσοσκόπιο να αποφύγεις: μπορούν να σου κάψουν τα κύτταρα.

Υπάρχει, όπως είδα, εκεί στο μακρινό μέλλον, και άλλη μια ερμηνεία για το όνομα Εξιλογία. Είχε, λέει, γίνει το φόρουμ έξη και δεύτερη φύση. Θα είχαν βρει και την έκφραση «Έξις, δευτέρα φύσις», οπότε έπαιξε κι αυτή η εκδοχή.

Δικαιολογημένη η εικασία τους. Κοίτα τι έγραφε ο Αριστοτέλης στη _Ρητορική_:

ἀνάγκη οὖν ἡδὺ εἶναι τό τε εἰς τὸ κατὰ φύσιν ἰέναι ὡς ἐπὶ τὸ πολύ, καὶ μάλιστα ὅταν ἀπειληφότα ᾖ τὴν ἑαυτῶν φύσιν τὰ κατ' αὐτὴν γιγνόμενα, καὶ τὰ ἔθη (καὶ γὰρ τὸ εἰθισμένον ὥσπερ πεφυκὸς ἤδη γίγνεται· *ὅμοιον γάρ τι τὸ ἔθος τῇ φύσει*· ἐγγὺς γὰρ καὶ τὸ πολλάκις τῷ ἀεί, ἔστιν δ' ἡ μὲν φύσις τοῦ ἀεί, τὸ δὲ ἔθος τοῦ πολλάκις), καὶ τὸ μὴ βίαιον (παρὰ φύσιν γὰρ ἡ βία, διὸ τὸ ἀναγκαῖον λυπηρόν, καὶ ὀρθῶς εἴρηται «πᾶν γὰρ ἀναγκαῖον πρᾶγμ' ἀνιαρὸν ἔφυ»)...

(Και, αφού δεύτερη γλώσσα έχουμε τα αγγλικά και όγδοη τα αρχαία:
It must therefore be pleasant as a rule to move towards a natural state of being, particularly when a natural process has achieved the complete recovery of that natural state. Habits also are pleasant; for as soon as a thing has become habitual, it is virtually natural; *habit is a thing not unlike nature*; what happens often is akin to what happens always, natural events happening always, habitual events often. Again, that is pleasant which is not forced on us; for force is unnatural, and that is why what is compulsory, painful, and it has been rightly said "All that is done on compulsion is bitterness unto the soul.")
http://classics.mit.edu/Aristotle/rhetoric.mb.txt

Έπιασε μετά ο Κικέρωνας κι έγραψε «*Consuetude quasi altera natura effici*» (Habit is, as it were, a second nature. Cicero, _De Finibus Bonorum et Malorum_, V, 25, Tusculanarum Disputationum, II, 17), που το κάναμε το μικρό εκείνο κόσμημα, «Έξις, δευτέρα φύσις», που έτσι το διατηρούμε και δεν το εκδημοτικίζουμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 1, 2015)

Χαχαχα - πολύ καλό, δόκτορα! Χρόνια πολλά!


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 1, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά και λεξιλογικώς συναρπαστικά! :) :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2015)

Το συμπέρασμα ένα και αναπόφευκτο, απ' όποια σκοπιά κι αν το δεις, με το βλέμμα στραμμένο σε παρελθόν, παρόν ή μέλλον: Υπάρχει ένα φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία...
Τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί είχε κολλήσει τόσο καιρό ο Δόκτορας στα εφτά ντοκτορά. Άντε, Δόκτορα, του χρόνου τέτοιο καιρό και με το όγδοο!


----------



## Marinos (Apr 1, 2015)

Όπου ο Νίκελ δεν αρκείται στον Μεταφραστάκο αλλά πάει να κλέψει την άσπιλη δόξα του Δόκτορα με ύπουλο τάκλινγκ, στο οποίο κρύβεται ολόκληρο δυνάμει νήμα :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)

Δεν βαριέσαι, Μαρίνο. Το _έξις δευτέρα φύσις_ ως δεύτερο ερμήνευμα το είχα αφήσει για το director's cut, μαζί με τα _Αγγλεξολογία_, _Πεξιλογία_ (που είχε προταθεί μετά την επιστάμενη μελέτη αθλητικών και άλλων φιλοπαιγμόνων σπαραγμάτων σε συνδυασμό με ισχυρές ενδείξεις ότι την εποχή εκείνη η προφορά (και επακόλουθα, η γραφή) αι=ε ήταν ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη στα ΜΚΔ της εποχής), _Τεξτολογία_ (με δίγλωσση λεξιπλασία· αυτό είχε απορριφτεί πολύ νωρίς) και _Τρεξιλογία_ (με ποδήλατο, βεβαίως).


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2015)

...
Χρόνια καλά, χρόνια πολλά, χρόνια καλογραμμένα!
Και πολυγραφότατα!

Δόκτορα Επτάφορε, επιφυλάσσομαι, γιατί σήμερα έχω μια μπλεξιλογία με μια πολυλογία. 

Και καλό μήνα, ανοιξιάτικο, σε όλους!

Πρόλαβα, ε; Πρόλαβα. April Cool Day.  Change a letter, change the world.

~ The Fool


----------



## VickyN (Apr 1, 2015)

Μόνο ένα προβληματάκι έχει τούτο το φόρουμ που το λένε Λεξιλογία: Ότι έχει ήδη δώσει απαντήσεις σε ό,τι θα μπορούσε να σκεφτεί να ρωτήσει μια απλή μεταφράστρια σαν και του λόγου μου.

Χρόνια πολλά και χίλια ευχαριστώ!


----------



## cougr (Apr 2, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά, πολλά συγχαρητήρια και χιλιάδες ευχαριστώ κι από μένα!


----------

